# New Mod



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I finished a mod that I wanted since day one. It was tuff but its done







. I labeled the light switch inside the door. Took 2min and is probably the most useful to date.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How do you read the label in the dark to know which one to turn on??

BTW - I labeled mine but a better solution is to re position them so that make since just by touch or to replace the inside light switch with a lighted switch ( a future mod for me).


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> How do you read the label in the dark to know which one to turn on??
> 
> BTW - I labeled mine but a better solution is to re position them so that make since just by touch or to replace the inside light switch with a lighted switch ( a future mod for me).
> [snapback]123713[/snapback]​


Good point! I have not been in pitch black to even consider that. It works well at the home but there is definately ambient light. I guess my smart a## mod isn't so great. Let me know about the backlit switches and where you find them. shy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

OVTT said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you read the label in the dark to know which one to turn on??
> ...


I camp in a lot of USFS campgrounds with no street lights and in the middle of the night it can be really dark, so my labels ended up being a waste of time. Currently I leave the inside light wall switch on when I camp and just turn off all the ceiling switches, then as I stumble around in the dark I drag my hand on the ceiling until I find a fixture and turn that light on.

I got a back lighted switch from Radio Shack but it has black trim and the DW does not want me to install it as it will not match the others. So what is a guy to do?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OVTT said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you read the label in the dark to know which one to turn on??
> ...


After about the second trip out i had mine memorized -- but I too placed names on them with my wife's labeling machine ...

and actually -- when in doubt -- i flip them all up together -- LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I kinda enjoy the flipping on and off game til I get the one I want


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Just pop the covers of the switches. Remove the 2 philips screws per switch and switch the wire to where you want them. They left plenty of wire in mine.

Took around 5 minutes.

Of course then you would need to re-label them


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I do the same.
I find that no matter where you are in the OB there's a light switch on the ceiling within 5 feet. They are everywhere!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Just pop the covers of the switches. Remove the 2 philips screws per switch and switch the wire to where you want them. They left plenty of wire in mine.
> 
> Took around 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


LOL









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW labeled them the other week
Maybe I can mess her up and switch the wires around









I don't need the labels I remember which switch is which
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Put the switches in upside down









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

Congrats on the mod! I would say you have earned a cold one!









I labeled mine as well, but as far as being able to see them in the dark, how hard is it to memorize which one is the inside light?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> Congrats on the mod! I would say you have earned a cold one!
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I refuse to admit I do this too!











tdvffjohn said:


> I kinda enjoy the flipping on and off game til I get the one I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> Congrats on the mod! I would say you have earned a cold one!
> 
> ...


It depends on your Kool-Aide content!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have the number of paces to the frig memorized, so when I need a light, I go to the frig, get a beer, then use the light from the frig to find other switches. This mod takes a lot of beer, but works real well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> I have the number of paces to the frig memorized, so when I need a light, I go to the frig, get a beer, then use the light from the frig to find other switches. This mod takes a lot of beer, but works real well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Practice, practice and practice some more!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Randy,
> ...


Point well taken!








But then, I figure the odds of even finding my way back to the right Outback are slim at best...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

